# can i kiss my rats?



## mihirsinh20 (Mar 22, 2014)

hi everyone,

i love to cuddle with my ratties though always have doubt if i can kiss them or no.
so just wanted to know is it harmful for my health if i kiss a rat??
and how about rat bites?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I kiss my rats a lot no harm should come to you. There are very few diseases humans can get from rats.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I always kiss my rats


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If kissing rats is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I kiss all six of mine, several times a day! My Violet asks to be kissed, she'll gently paw at my lower lip and kiss the corner of my mouth x3
Mica can't go a day without her giving me kisses, even my most hyper girl, Ruby, will often zip over to me to get a kiss and pettings before she runs away to make mischief.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> If kissing rats is wrong, I don't want to be right.


Amen!!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My rats have all kissed me a good number of times. When they start prying open your lips with their claws it can become a bit of a pain. XD
My Pastoolio is a great kisser. Lynn is a great kisser too, but she has stinky breath sometimes. >.<


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

My ratties love kisses! If I make kissy faces at my oldest, Badge, she'll turn and kiss me back. The youngest, Celeste, would probably just die if she didn't get kisses. She's always licking all over my face and hands. She loves to lick people and give kisses.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

<3 I always kiss my babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

I kiss my rat all the time! They might get startled by the sound, though. I try not to kiss them too loudly by their ears...you ever been kissed on the ear? At least for me, it's painfully loud. I imagine it would be loud for them too.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw, I can't not kiss my boys! jack will kiss you back but flash won't, I think he gets embarrassed mommy kissing him all the time he runs off haha!!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mica would die without kisses too, I get her out of the cage and she licks a trail from my hand to my nose xD


----------

